# Quick Fire Round!



## Ginith9 (Sep 9, 2009)

Can i get a work permit before the job offer .... to get the job offer?


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Not enough information to provide an accurate answer.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Ginith9 said:


> Can i get a work permit before the job offer .... to get the job offer?


Do you mean......
Can you get a temporary work visa before the job offer ... to get the job offer ?

Heck no. 
You can only get a temporary work visa if you have a job offer from an NZ employer.
The reason for this is the job offer, contract length, responsibilities, employer, job title all form conditions on the temporary work visa.


----------



## Ginith9 (Sep 9, 2009)

Lol! Didnt think so! 

This is like a Road runner cartoon, where the poor old road runner always comes a cropper. Beep beep


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Ginith9 said:


> Lol! Didnt think so!
> 
> This is like a Road runner cartoon, where the poor old road runner always comes a cropper. Beep beep


Yeah good try but no cuddly toy this time Lol!

Temporary work visas are a great way of getting to NZ quickly but not easy to secure as you need the job offer.
Lots of people come here on them though. I have a few friends here in different trades - ones a quantity survey, another a mechanical engineer and the other a teacher/lecturer in nursing I think and they are all on 2 year Temporary Work Visas and all secured the jobs whilst in the UK!

Visiting beforehand and meeting with potential employers can help immensely but granted it costs pots of money to do it that way.


----------



## Ginith9 (Sep 9, 2009)

Phaaah! Foiled again!!


----------

